# The tip was included again



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I ordered an uber to go just two miles. The car was just so nasty, had at least two spots on the floor and a crumb on the dash board.

So, I gave a traditional uber tip. It was "included."

When I was driving, my car never had such filth.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A crumb on the dashboard? Gasp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

U expect way too much


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> U expect way too much


Bad drivers make bad pax


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Bad drivers make bad pax


I'm an E X C E L L E N T driver



Mista T said:


> A crumb on the dashboard? Gasp!!!!!!!!


Agreed! It was horrible


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> A crumb on the dashboard? Gasp!!!!!!!!


I would have called the crumb police!!!


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> I ordered an uber to go just two miles. The car was just so nasty, had at least two spots on the floor and a crumb on the dash board.
> 
> So, I gave a traditional uber tip. It was "included."
> 
> When I was driving, my car never had such filth.


The driver is a hero for driving a raggady ash dirty car. UberX passengers have very high expectation for a chump change fare. Even a single roll of toilet paper has more value then cheap Uber fare now a days.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the insightful post. It surely will help with my driving strategy and boosting my earnings! Another investment of time at UP Univ.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> I ordered an uber to go just two miles. The car was just so nasty, had at least two spots on the floor and a crumb on the dash board.
> 
> So, I gave a traditional uber tip. It was "included."
> 
> When I was driving, my car never had such filth.


You should have brought a UV light, then you would have been able to see *ALL *the invisible stains in the cloth seats! LOL.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Judy2017 said:


> I would have called the crumb police!!!


Perhaps the crum-bulance


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Judy2017 said:


> I would have called the crumb police!!!


If it's more than bite size like a pizza crust, its gotta be the feds



CHUMP CHANGE said:


> The driver is a hero for driving a raggady ash dirty car. UberX passengers have very high expectation for a chump change fare. Even a single roll of toilet paper has more value then cheap Uber fare now a days.


Would it be cheaper if I share the toilet paper roll with a stranger? Perhaps like a hole between the stalls we can pass the tp back and forth too.

I am confident the hole wont be used for anything else


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> A crumb on the dashboard? Gasp!!!!!!!!


I think OP is being funny - at least I hope so.

If not, "a crumb on the dashboard" just proves the Snowflakes are taking over the frigging world. Because that is quite hilarious. A "crumb" might be a tiny bug that just died and landed there, it could be something that flew inside when pax opened the door to get in, or Lord knows what else.

Thank God I'm not judged by OP if that's a real concern.

Alas, it's a Snowflake's world, and we all just live in it. 



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Thanks for the insightful post. It surely will help with my driving strategy and boosting my earnings! Another investment of time at UP Univ.


No crumbs!

Crucial rule to live by.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Just a troll.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saw a roach crawling on my dashboard...

Thank goodness I got that crumb...

Before the pax saw it...8>O

Rakos


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Unless its store brand. You know, the type that causes extra time at the faucet



CHUMP CHANGE said:


> The driver is a hero for driving a raggady ash dirty car. UberX passengers have very high expectation for a chump change fare. Even a single roll of toilet paper has more value then cheap Uber fare now a days.


a bug? Roaches during an uber ride is grounds for a 1 star and a Facebook post.



Julescase said:


> I think OP is being funny - at least I hope so.
> 
> If not, "a crumb on the dashboard" just proves the Snowflakes are taking over the frigging world. Because that is quite hilarious. A "crumb" might be a tiny bug that just died and landed there, it could be something that flew inside when pax opened the door to get in, or Lord knows what else.
> 
> ...


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

how do you expect driver to be able to afford a clean floor on $2 gross prior to expenses?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There's a few frogs somewhere in the car, cause I heard they eat roaches lol


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> I ordered an uber to go just two miles. The car was just so nasty, had at least two spots on the floor and a crumb on the dash board.
> 
> So, I gave a traditional uber tip. It was "included."
> 
> When I was driving, my car never had such filth.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> If it's more than bite size like a pizza crust, its gotta be the feds
> 
> Would it be cheaper if I share the toilet paper roll with a stranger? Perhaps like a hole between the stalls we can pass the tp back and forth too.
> 
> I am confident the hole wont be used for anything else


 I must interject here because well... It brought back memories of my Marine Corps boot camp experience. Most of the times there were 2 Rolls of what my DI would call "S:;t" Paper for about 10 stalls. 1 Roll for each side about 5 stalls on each side. So yeah we passed it around.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I must interject here because well... It brought back memories of my Marine Corps boot camp experience. Most of the times there were 2 Rolls of what my DI would call "S:;t" Paper for about 10 stalls. 1 Roll for each side about 5 stalls on each side. So yeah we passed it around.


how long ago did you serve? I wonder if they still do that kind of stuff which can be borderline hazing in the oversensitive day we live in now lol

College hazing, and greek life in general may come to an end at some universities


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> how long ago did you serve? I wonder if they still do that kind of stuff which can be borderline hazing in the oversensitive day we live in now lol
> 
> College hazing, and greek life in general may come to an end at some universities


 2008-2012
It wasn't that long ago I'm sure they still do it. They are allowed some hazing in boot camp. They can't legally punch you in the face like used to be able to do back in the day.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> 2008-2012
> It wasn't that long ago I'm sure they still do it. They are allowed some hazing in boot camp. They can't legally punch you in the face like used to be able to do back in the day.


I am sure some things stay but even 10 years ago is an eternity for the direction this is going.

Anyway thanks for serving


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

OMG BECKYYY!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> I ordered an uber to go just two miles. The car was just so nasty, had at least two spots on the floor and a crumb on the dash board.
> 
> So, I gave a traditional uber tip. It was "included."
> 
> When I was driving, my car never had such filth.


Did you give him one star for such a crumby ride?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cdub2k said:


> 2008-2012
> It wasn't that long ago I'm sure they still do it. They are allowed some hazing in boot camp. They can't legally punch you in the face like used to be able to do back in the day.


Thats weird...

I am Vietnam war era...

And I remember they didn't condone...

Smacking troops around then...

In the field there were a few fraggings...

Butt...back then those were the days...

Of major pencil whippings...8>O

You get on the bad end of one of those...

It was not near as much fun...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Did you give him one star for such a crumby ride?


No, 1 star creates complaints. I gave a 4 star, i believe the 4 star is the cruelest because many drivers think it was a mistake. But no, its dismissive and rate lowering.


----------

